# A little knowledge



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

I actually came to this site looking for info on a good graphics card for my PC to set it up to do HDMI networking with my LCD TV when I get it. I'm putting together a basic PC to do the job and graphics cards are one thing I really have never dealt with, not being a gamer and not having a need for heavy video graphics. It's only been a short while since this sort of thing has been a possibility, after all. I remember when my "trash 80" was the hot thing. Hard to believe.
Anyway, if anyone has any info or suggestions for me, I'd be grateful for the input.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Welcome to Home Theater Shack!*

Howdy there digitalbilly09 and welcome to the Shack!

I am sure you will find all you need, but if we can help, just holler... :T


_*Sonnie*_


----------

